# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Pse duhet hequr Berisha.

## D&G Feminine

Kam menduar ta hap kete teme me artikuj dhe opinione pse duhet votuar kunder Berishes ne keto zgjedhje. Mund te sillni opinionet tuaja ose artikuj nga shtypi qe ju perfaqesojne.
Kjo teme eshte vetem per argumentat kunder Berishes. Argumentat pro Berishes ose pro Rames, mund te mblidhen ne nje teme tjeter.







*A ia vlen këtë herë të humbësh zërin? (Letër publike kryeministrit në prag të zgjedhjeve)

Pëllumb Kulla | 12/06/2009* 



Tashmë u bënë dhjetra fushata zgjedhore dhe ju, zoti Kryeministër, i keni shkelur me dhjetra herë sheshet e sallat anekënd Shqipërisë. Asnjëherë nuk keni mbetur pa u folur e pa u paranjoftuar fitoren turmave që janë mbledhur t'ju dëgjojnë. Pa pikë besimi te mikrofonat dhe përforcuesit, ju keni mbushur sheshet, honet luginat me zërin tuaj, që pas tri katër mitingjeve të para ju ka lënë në baltë, nga ngjirja. Duket sikur që prej 18 vjetësh, ju akoma nuk po ju venë në dijeni që mikrofonat ju a hapin me kapacitet të plotë. 
Ngjirja nuk është e bukur. Me lejën tuaj do të thosha se është e shëmtuar. Ajo i bën të pakëndshme fjalët, edhe sikur ato t'ju a kishte shkruar Lasgushi.
Por pas kaqë vitesh, ju mund të reflektoni, mund ta lexoni këtë letër me qetësi dhe ta kuptoni, se këto këshilla të paktën në të mirën tuaj, janë.
Ju, për herë të parë, i keni të gjitha arsyet që ta ruani zërin. Ish kolegët tuaj - nuk flas për presidentët, por për mjekët - otorinolaringologët, kanë një listë shkencërisht të provuar me zanoret që godasin më shumë dhe dëmtojnë pejzat e fytit. Nga ato zanore, o-ja është e para, në krye të listës. Ju e përdorni shumë atë: ju sigurooooj, ju garantoooooj- thoni ju sa herë merrni fjalën. Eliminoini gjithato o-ra, tok me fjalët që garantojnë dhe sigurojnë! Aq më tepër që këta tetëmbëdhjetë vite treguan, se ju as siguroni dhe as garantoni gjë. Të paktën, garantoni zërin tuaj!
Ju këtë herë nuk keni përse të ngjireni edhe për një arsye tjetër: nuk keni asgjë të re për të thënë. Të gjitha i keni thënë. Jehonën e fjalimeve tuaja të ngjirura e kanë të regjistruar tërë sheshet, sallat dhe faqet e maleve. Unë mendoj se sot nuk ka shqiptar, të mos dijë përmendësh se çfarë do të thoni ju. Për më tepër sheshet dhe sallat tani ju a mbush turma ambulante që ju ndjek pas që nga Tirana. Militantët shoqërues janë gati t'ju a suflojnë po të harroni ndonjë fjalë nga ato që sapo ju a kanë dëgjuar në mitingjet e po asaj dite. 
Ju duhet të kujdeseni për laringun tuaj edhe po të keni ndonjë gjë të pathënë kurrë më parë. Mos e harxhoni zërin, se, jo unë, por ju vetë, u keni thënë publikisht tifozave dhe kundërshtarëve tuaj, se nëpër fushata elektorale nuk thoni asgjë të vërtetë e se ato i thoni vetëm nga nevoja për fitore. Kështu që gënjeshtrat e kësaj radhe nuk e vlejnë t'u bësh fli zërin. Ju katër vjet më parë patët kërkuar votën e patët paralajmëruar ndëshkime për hajdutët. Shpallët me shifra vjedhjet, kontrabandat e trafiqet dhe pastaj njoftuat votantët të mos prisnin asgjë nga ato që premtuat, pasi i keni pasur që të gjitha gënjeshtra. Dhe duhet të jenë nga të vetmet gënjeshtra të ngjirura, që janë dëgjuar nëpër altoparlantët e rruzullit!
Në kuadër të kursimeve të zërit... Kur inaguroni çezma, puse, lyerje shkollash, trotuare, gurë kilometrazhi dhe tabela që kufizojnë shpejtësinë, mos flisni vetëm ju. Lerini të flasin për ngjarjen e madhe edhe bashkëpunëtorët tuaj. Është më mirë kur qesharak nuk bëhet vetëm një njeri.
Këtë herë zotria juaj, e sheh se keni më pak e më pak njerëz përpara vetes. Me dhimbje (tuajën!) ju them se askush nuk vrapon më të vijë e t'ju dëgjojë. Shoqatat me prirje të pastra antikomuniste, që ju i shpërfillët në këto dekada, kanë shpallur largimin nga ju dhe po i përkëdhelin shpresat në mitingje të tjerë. E kuptuan më së fundi që ju i keni mashtruar egërsisht ata. Dhe largimi nuk është punë shoqatash, se shoqatat edhe manipulohen (dhe ju e keni bërë gjithnjë mirë këtë). Më e keqja është se këtë radhë, logjikisht, ju kanë kthyer kurrizin masat e të përndjekurve. Ju e keni ditur me kohë që do të vinte kjo ditë, kur do të hapeshin tamam sytë e do të shihej qartë se ju vetëm i shfrytëzuat ata. 
Gjithçka ndodhi si në atë përrallën e famshme, ku për të bindur kecat që t'i hapnin portën, ujku u shtir se ishte dhi dhe leu këmbën me miell që kecat ta besonin. Të përndjekurit e regjimit komunist, zoti Berisha, ishin mielli juaj, me të cilin ju lyet dhe zgjatët këmbën në prakun e Shtëpisë së Bardhë. Ai miell ju bëri goxha punë atëherë, porta ju hap e tani vjen zgjimi.
Sot nuk u drejtoheni dot më atyre, por ama, keni rast të kurseni kordat vokale.
Në fakt ju i urreni ata që vuajtën regjimin e Enverit. Cinizmi juaj ndaj tyre është i papërmbajtshëm. Një vit të tërë parazgjedhor, u krijuat një iluzion shpagimi dhe i vutë të rendin për dokumentet e plagëve. I vutë në rreshta para Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, para Gjykatave, para Drejtorisë së Burgjeve, para Gjëndjeve Civile e Postave që të merrnin vërtetime persekutimi e t'ua paraqisnin prapë ...Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, Drejtorisë së Burgjeve dhe Gjykatave!.. Nuk ish veçse një rrotullame burokratike, që u shndërrua në një paradë të këtyre njerzve të vuajtur, plot paraliza e brazda të thella në fytyrë, me flokë e dhëmbë të rënë. Krijuat me ta tablo piktoreske para zyrave, tablo mjerimi, që u shijuan mjaft nga hetuesit e tyre të dikurshëm, të transformuar tani në noterë, avoketër dhe nëpunës të administratës suaj. Me tërë lëvizjet tuaja kundër tyre, u treguat hallemëdhenjve, se ju paskëshin besuar kot, se me Berishën e paskëshin ngrënë sapunin për djathë. U tallët me besimin e tyre iluzor pas përmbysjes, se ju do t'u hiqnit udhën në ndreqjen e padrejtësive komuniste. Kështu e pat dërguar një herë e një kohë Sigurimi i Hoxhës, Pal Mëlyshin në rradhët e rrebelave antikomunistë nëpër male. Ju u bëtë Pal Mëlyshi i Demokracisë. Në platformën që ju parashutoi mes tyre, ju së pari u kujdesët që të shpëtonit vrasësit dhe jo të ngrinit nga harrimi të vrarët. E deklaruat se "ishim të gjithë bashkëfajtorë dhe bashkëvuajtës"! Pastaj në një prag zgjedhjesh si këto, "bashkëvuajtësin" tonë, Aranit Çelën, e dërguat para togës së pushkatimit. Në një prag tjetër zgjedhjesh si këto, e falët me amnisti dhe tani i jepni atij të tëra llojet e pensioneve: të luftës së ndershme, të punës së përkushtuar dhe të pleqërisë së nderuar! Me kalimin e kohës, moton që ju a sugjeroi Komiteti Qëndror e katandisët në "të gjithë bashkëfajtorë dhe të gjithë bashkvuajtës... me përjashtim të Zamir Shtyllës!" 
Ligji juaj i fundit në dënim të komunizmit të këpuste nga brinjët me të qeshurat që të shkaktonte. Aty kategoria e "bashkëvuajtësve" tanë kriminelë, nuk prekej hiç. Mjaft që ata të mos shfaqnin dëshirën për t'u zgjedhur ministra e deputetë. Dëshirën për deputet nuk e shfaq as xha Musai, një fshatari im, që e kaloi jetën pranë kënetave të Myzeqesë e duket sikur edhe ai ka kufizime nga ligji juaj! Barazi demokratike e klasit të parë, zoti Kryeministër! Në vend që sot të dilte për ajrosje në oborret e burgjeve, Ramiz Alia del në pritje zyrtare me statusin e ish-presidentit reformator, në një kohë që nëpër Europë, presidentë komunistë, aspak të ngarkuar me krime sa ky i yni, rrinë prej 20 vjetësh nëpër burgje dhe arreste shtëpie. Anëtarë të KQ, ju, personalisht, i emëroni ambasadorë nëpër Europë. E quani dënim të komunizmit ju, krerët e shtetit, kur ekspozoni trupin pa jetë të drejtorit famëkeq, Thanas Nanos, në hollin e Televizionit Publik Shqiptar dhe shkoni rrini aty gatitu në roje nderi?! Për ç'merita të atij të vdekuri, Presidenti dhe Kryeministri i Shqipërisë pasdiktatoriale nusëruan me pikëllim bri atij arkivoli, kur dihej se ç'propagandë radiotelevizive bëri ai e çfarë shturmfyhreri ishte Nanoja plak, që dërgohej me ngut sa herë televizioni dilte nga binarët? 
Ruajeni zërin, zoti Kryeministër se me këtë ashpërsi që po e dënoni komunizmin, të përndjekurit nuk vijnë t'ju dëgjojnë e ca më pak të votojnë për ju. 
Do t'ju votojë vetëm ndonjëri prej tyre që ka interesa t'ju ketë akoma në fuqi. Atyre u a miratoj votën. Nuk kanë faj. Nuk mund të jenë të gjithë idealistë. Por të tjerët, të tallurit, të gënjyerit, të përbuzurit tuaj, nuk do t'ju a japin votën. Ju, për ta, jeni aq i papranueshëm, sa ç'është i pabesi. Akoma në viset tona, i pabesi quhet edhe më i urryer se hasmi.
Ju keni rast të kurseni zërin, se as pronarët nuk po vijnë t'ju dëgjojnë! Sot në Shqipëri nuk gjen dot kategori më antikomuniste se pronarët. Nuk do të vijnë më kurrë t'ju dëgjojnë ata, zoti Kryeministër! Urrejtja reciproke me ta tashmë është e hapur. Ju i vërtitët kartat në mënyrë t'atillë, saqë tani në truallin tënë, nuk merr vesh qeni të zo(t)në. Me legalizimet ju keni mbjellë një bimë sociale, që kokrrat e hidhura do t'i japë më vonë. Shoqëria shqiptare rrezikon të jetë më qesharakja mbi faqe të globit. Shqipëria është i vetmi vend, ku të ndërtosh pa leje, shteti të dënon duke ta legalizuar ndërtimin e duke të dhënë tapinë! Të të zenë aty në përplasje me një veturë pa leje, në vënd të burgosjes, të pajisin me patentë!
Edhe fjala NATO ka një o, që ju e zgjatni shumë për nevoja të fitores dhe otorinolaringologët, ju a çkëshillojnë. Vlerat e futjes në NATO ju i shpjegoni, por dëgjuesit nuk ju kuptojnë, po qe se ju nuk i forconi mirë klasat e shkollës fillore. Ata brohorasin kur brohorisni ju, por kthehen nëpër shtëpira pa e marrë vesh se ç'u ka sjellë kjo fitore e bujshme historike. Ju nuk u shpjegoni dot atyre të vetmen vlerë që ka realisht qënia në NATO dhe që është një kontroll më shumë mbi politikanët e babëzitur shqiptarë të tranzicionit. Dhe ju këtë dobi të vetme, nuk e zini në gojë! Por tundni e shkundni lirinë! Cilën liri?! Ne, për gjysmë shekulli kemi qenë larg dhe në armiqësi me dy superfuqitë e nuk na pushtoi kush. Kush e kërcënon lirinë e Shqipërisë, që më së fundi futja në NATO na e garantoi? Askush. E ju këtë nuk e thoni. Pavarësisht se nën peshën e dhunës së Enverit, atëhere ne nuk mendonim kurrë se dikush do ta pushtonte Shqipërinë. Mund të tingëllojë antipatriotike dhe etiketojeni qysh të doni, por ishin qindra mijëra që e ëndërronin një pushtim atëherë. Dhe ju nuk e kuptoni dot këtë, pasi atë të atëhershmen, ju vazhdoni ta quani liri dhe pushtimin enverian nuk ua bën zemra ta quani historikisht më të egrin që ka parë Shqipëria! (Keni të drejtë, se ju ishit me pushtuesin ato kohëra!) Ai pushtim ish më i rëndë se ai i osmanëve, se ai italian dhe se ai gjerman bashkë. Se asnjë nga ata pushtime nuk pat qenë më i dhunshëm, asnjë nga ata nuk i mbylli kufijtë. Njerzit që nuk duronin zgjedhën e huaj, të paktën kishin liri të iknin, të blinin navllon, biletën e avionit, të furnizonin veturën dhe t'ia mbathin. Kurbetlinjtë i favorizonte Turqia, Italia dhe Gjermania. Kurse Enveri të shtypte, të linte pangrënë, mbushte burgjet dhe kampet e internimit, ta bënte jetën skëterrë dhe të vriste po t'i ikje nga fusha e tij e shtypjes.
Lereni pra NATOn, se nuk është ndonjë fitore kushediçë dhe ruajeni zërin!
Marr leje të zbuloj diçka që qarkullon këtej pari dhe që askush nuk do t'ju a thotë: për ju, zoti Kryeministër, njerëzit kanë krijuar bindjen se po të ishit sportist, do të ishit i vetmi në historinë botërore të sporteve, që sa herë në olimpiada, të zinit vëndin e fundit, do të na shtrëngonit të brohorisnim! Dhe atë vëndin tuaj të fundit në finish, ju do ta shpallnit festë kombëtare! Kështu po ndodh edhe në jetën tuaj politike: i fundit në përmbysjen e komunizmit; i fundit në dënimin e diktaturës; i fundit në reforma; i fundit në NATO; i fundit në anëtarësimin BE; i fundit në lëvizjen e lirë tej kufijve...
Dhe ju, nuk e hiqni, që nuk e hiqni triumfin nga fytyra e lumturuar!
Jam i bindur që po vini re se kemi konceptet të ndryshme për patriotizmin, i cili e ka zanoren e dëmshme o, siç e kanë edhe fjalët "komb" dhe "aortë". Nuk do t'ju sjell në dukje akuzat që ju bëjnë për abuzimet në rrugën drejt Kosovës. Mund të jenë spekullime. (Po e latë kontrollin shtetëror dhe drejtësinë të na sqarojë, mirë. Po nuk e latë, le të shkojnë qindrat ku vajtën mijërat!). Unë po mbështetem tek pohimet zyrtare të qeverisë suaj, që thonë se për nevoja patriotike, u shkelën ligjet: ligji i tenderimit, ai i mungesës së projektit dhe i oponencës (kundërshtimit) teknike, të domosdoshme, sipas ligjit. Këtë shkelje ligjore të llahtarshme ju e ngjyeni me patriotizëm. Por, sidomos këto vite, nuk ka patriotizëm më të madh se sa respektimi i shtetit ligjor. Ju, Kosovën dhe çështjen kombëtare, po të ishit patriotë, e ndihmonit me një shëmbull madhor të respektimit të ligjeve (edhe kur milionat e miliardat ta bëjnë me sy!). Dhe kjo do të ishte ndihma më e madhe që i jepet shtetit të ri të Kosovës, ku disa qeveritarë, mjerisht, në shumë gjëra po ju imitojnë juve. 
Ju edhe veprën madhore, aksin Durrës -Prishtinë, për nevoja të mandatit të dytë po e festoni akoma në një të dhjetën e kryerjes së saj dhe e vini veten në një dritë që të shkakton vetëm gaz të hidhur. 
E pranoj më së fundi që kjo letër më shumë se këshilla për zërin tuaj, ka shpjegimin e votës time që, natyrisht, është kundër jush. 
Sa herë afroheshin votimet në atdhe, mua gjithnjë më vinte përfytyrimi i një skene nga filmi i Uudi Allenit, kur në një bankë, dy banda pa marrëveshje me njëra tjetrën, befas, nxjerin njëkohësisht armët dhe urdhërojnë arkëtarët "duart lart e nxirrni paratë!". Dhe këtë e bënin aq sinkron, sa krijohej një gjëndje e nderë. Arkëtarët syçaplyer e duarpërpjetë, ndiqnin debatin se cilës bandë grabitëse duhet t'i dorëzonin paratë. Dhe në film, ashtu si në vendin tonë paskomunist, problemi u zgjidh me votime. U pyetën nëpunësit e bankës se nga cila bandë preferonin të vidheshin...
Është ekzaktësisht e njëjta pyetje që i është shtruar në tërë këto vite zgjedhësit shqiptar!
Por në analizë të fundit duke iu kthyer temës patriotike, pa vrer e urrejtje, shpreh bindjen se të flakësh tej Sali Berishën nga menaxhimi i halleve të Shqipërisë, do të jetë patriotizmi më i lartë i shqiptarëve. Dhe jo se kam besim se punët, pa të, do të rregullohen sa hap e mbyll sytë. Por dëbimi i Pal Mëlyshit të Demokracisë nga historia, është hap i madh drejt mbarësisë.

----------


## drague

medemek ti thu topi osht i imi.

une blej vete nji top dhe votoj pro sales.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ja c'shkruante Baleta per "diplomatin" Kulla:


SHAKAXHIU I DIPLOMACISË DITKA DHE TË SHPIFË

Nuk ma merrte mendja se me mjeshtrin e humorit Pëllumb
Kulla do të hyja për herë të dytë në replika për rolin e
tij si shakaxhi i diplomacisë, pas atyre replikave që mu
desh të bëja me të në kuadër të një polemike lidhur me
çështjen Pollo në PD, në vitin 1999. Por mjeshtri i
humorit, që prej vitesh jeton në Amerikë, pasi braktisi
rolin e shakaxhiut të diplomacisë që ia kishte mundësuar
Berisha kur e emroi përfaqësues të tij në OKB, këto ditë
paska ardhur në Vlorë dhe i ka rrëfyer Zenepe Lukës edhe
ambiciet e tij të ardhëshme politike në Shqipëri.
Më 20 shkurt 2005, bash në përvjetorin e rrëzimit të
monumentit të Enverit në Tiranë në vitin 1991, na ra në sy
një intervistë e Pëllumb Kullës dhënë gazetares Zenepe
Luka, që mbahet mend mirë për rolin që ka luajtur nëpërmjet
gazetës KJ për nxitjen e rebelimit të armatosur në Jug
të Shqipërisë në vitin 1997. Në gazetë spikasin titujt e
mëdhenj Dua të bëhem president i të gjithë shqiptarëve,
Enver Hoxha më ndihmoi që të fitoja studimet e larta për
regjisor, Amerikanët kërkuan dorëheqjen e Berishës.
Nuk na duket ndonjë çudi që njeriu këmbëngulës, edhe pse me
biografi të keqe, të fitojë në saje të Enverit mundësinë
për të studiuar për mjeshtër humori, për ta përçuar vijën e
partisë nëpërmjet shakarave. Kishim dëgjuar se këtë mundësi
ia kishin dhënë njerëz me poste më të vogla se të Enverit ,
por që merreshin më drejtpërdrejt me biografitë e njerëzve.
Ishte më e çuditëshme që një shakaxhi i vijës së partisë të
bëhej shakaxhi i diplomacisë demokratike, siç e bëri
Sali Berisha. Kjo në kohën e Enverit ishte shumë më e
vështirë.
Nuk na duket aspak e çuditëshme që një njeri që ka bërë
shakara skenike në kohën e komunizmit, shakara diplomatike
në kohën e demokracisë të synojë të bëjë edhe shakara
presidenciale në kohën e socialist-demokracisë ( PS-PD),
tani që është krijuar edhe precedenti i presidentit
konsensual dhe njeriu merret nga pensioni për ta ulur në
karrigen e presidentit pa pyetur popullin apo parlamentin.
Madje mund të thuhet se kjo është puna më e lehtë që mund
të bëjë një person pasi ka kaluar moshën e pensionit për të
qenë humorist dhe diplomat.
Edhe Zenepja, që Pëllumbin e ka zgjedhur ta rekomandojë e
reklamojë si presidentin e ardhëshëm të Shqipërisë, ia ka
kujtuar në një pyetje të saj se nga shkrimtar i humorit
krejt papritur u bëtë ambasador i Shqipërisë në OKB,.
Pastaj Zenepja e ka ngacmuar mjeshtrin e humorit me shumë
pyetje për punën e tij në OKB. Pëllumbi i është përgjigjur
herë si politikan e diplomat amator, herë si mjeshtër
humori, pra si shakaxhi i zanatit të tij më të ri,
diplomacisë, sidomos kur i ka treguar atë historinë e një
zonje amerikane që kur iu desh të zgjidhte midis trurit të
një kryemnistri , të një presidenti apo të një diplomati
për të zëvendësuar trurin e saj, zgjodhi atë të diplomatit
edhe pse kushtonte dyfish. Arsyeja që zonja veproi kështu
ishte se truri i diplomatit ishte i paprekur, i
papërdorur, pasi të githa udhëzimet i merrte nga qeveria.
Mjeshtri i humorit me sa duket e paska pranuar emërimin që
i bëri Berisha që të zëvendësonte trurin e tij të lodhur me
shakara në kohën e komunizmit me një një tru diplomati të
demokracisë.
Por unë si njëri nga paraardhësit e Kullës në postin e
përfaqësuesit të Shqipërisë në OKB, mund ti siguroj
shqiptarët për të kundërtën lidhur me punën e diplomatit
shqiptar edhe në kohën e komunizmit.
Jam i një mendje me Kullën se pas vitit 1991 duhej
ripërtërirë personeli diplomatik që do të përfaqësonte
Shqipërinë. Por nuk mund të them se ripërtëritja që bëri
Berisha duke dërguar muzikantë, humoristë e lloj lloj
njerëzish pa haber fare nga diplomacia e përmirësuan
vërtetë këtë personel. Kulla e ka pranuar me sinqeritet
para Zenepes :Ne shkuam të papërgatitur, siç u ndodh
popujve në periudha të caktuara kthesash të mëdha, ashtu
sikurse u ndodhi njerëzve të Enver Hoxhës në vitin 1994.
Për dijeni të lexuesve dhe të Pëlllumb Kullës, që para
Zenepes ka dashur të vetëlavdërohet më shumë se i takonte,
po shënoj se Misioni shqiptar në OKB nuk është hapur më
1944, por në vitin !956. Përfaqësues ka qenë Reis Malile që
kishte studiuar në Liceun francez të Korçës. Këshilltarë
kanë qenë Nabi Agolli e Subi Dedej që kishin mbaruar
studimet për drejtësi në Bashkimin Sovjetik, e kështu të
tjerë. Reis Malilen e ka zëvendësuar Halim Budo që kishte
mbaruar studimet universitare për drejtësi në Francë. Me të
ka punuar Sokrat Plaka që kishte mbaruar studimet
universitare për diplomaci në Moskë, në një nga Institutet
diplomatike më të njohur në botë dhe që kishte përvojë pune
në MPJ. Pas Halim Budos ka përfaqësuar Shqipërinë Sami
Baholli nga një familje intelektuale dibrane në Elbasan.
Eshtë familja Baholli që ka themeluar fondin e bibliotekës
së Elbasanit. Samiu kishte bërë studime universitare në
Itali, bashkë me Qemal Stafën. Me Sami Bahollin punonte
Petraq Pojani që gjithashtu kishte përfunduar si Sokrat
Plaka studimet universitare 6-vjeçare për diplomaci në
Moskë dhe kishte përvojë pune në MPJ. Pas Sami Bahollit
Shqipërinë e përfaqësonte Rako Naço, ish liceist i Korçës,
njeri i përsosur në etikën diplomatike. Me të punonte
Muhamet Kapllani, njohës nga më të mirët në atë kohë i
gjuhës angleze në Shqipëri. Rako Naçon e kam zëvendësuar
unë në postin e përfaqësuesit pasi kisha studiuar dy vite
për diplomaci në Moskë, 3 vite për drejtësi në Tiranë dhe
kisha punuar 12 vite në MPJ e kisha qenë dhe përkthyes
qeveritar për gjuhën frënge disa vite dhe anëtar delgacioni
në disa sesione të OKB-së e delegat në konferenca
ndërkombëtare. Me mua kanë punuar me radhë Muhamet
Kapllani, i ndjeri Kujtim Hysenaj, i diplomuar për gjuhën
frënge, i ndjeri Ilia Janku, i diplomuar për gjuhën angleze
e të tjerë. Në Mision kanë punuar diplomatë shumë të
përgatitur si Sokrat Çomo, Ilia Zhulati, Hidai Xhafa, Gëzim
Arapi që dinin mirë edhe gjuhën angleze e të tjerë, e të
tjerë. Pasi jam larguar unë përfaqësues i Shqipërisë u bë
Xhustin Papajorgji, që kishte studiuar në Institutin e
Marrëdhënieve Ndërkombëtare në Moskë dhe kishte shërbyer në
MPJ e disa ambasada të Shqipërisë më parë. Pas tij shkoi
Bashkim Pitarka, i diplomuar për gjuhën angleze që kishte
punuar në MPJ. Të gjithë këta kuadro mund të mos kishin
përgatitjen e Pëllumb Kullës në fushën e literaturës
teatrale e humoristike, por në ato fusha që duhen për punë
diplomatike kanë qenë shumë më lart se ai. Prandaj Kulla
bëhet shakaxhi i diplomacisë kur mburr shumë veten para
Zenepe Lukës në Vlorë dhe hedh hije mbi profesionalizmin e
punën që kanë bërë ata që kanë qenë para tij në OKB. Nuk e
di se çfarë gjuhe të huaj zotëronte Pëllumbi kur pranoi
postin e përfaqësuesit në OKB.
Por duket Pëllumb Kulla nuk ka qenë në gjendje të kuptojë
e vlerësojë punën e paraardhësve diplomatikë të tij më
shumë sesa i lejonte përgatitja për regjisor estrade.
Se kush ka pasur punë më shumë, e kush ka punuar më shumë
mund ta diskutojmë më vonë. Këtu vetëm po përmëend se në
kohën e përfaqësimit komunist të Shqipërisë në OKB
shteti, delegacioni e misioni shqiptar kanë bërë veprime që
mbeten edhe në historinë e diplomacisë botërore. Di gjë
Pëllumb Kulla se vetëm Shqipëria iu kundërvu manovrës
sovjeto-amerikane për të bllokuar punimet e sesionit të XIX
dhe mbrojti Kartën e OKB-së nga kjo shkelje?. Kjo mbetet në
historinë e diplomacisë se nuk është punë estrade
diplomatike. Ka marrë vesh Pëllumb Kulla se Shqipëria ishte
në ballë të luftës për të rivendosur të drejtat e Kinës në
OKB dhe e arriti këtë një vit para planifikimit
ndërkombëtar (një ujdi e heshtur e palëve të interesuara).
Kam qenë në sallën e OKB-së në vitin 1971 kur pas fjalimit
të ministrit të jashtëm shqiptar Nesti Nase që kundërshtoi
propozimin amerikan për ta lënë diskutimin për sesionin
tjetër përfaqësuesi amerikan Xhorxh Bush ( presidenti i
ardhëshëm amerikan) u ngrit i tronditur nga vendi dhe duke
shkuar drejt foltores i ngatërroheshin letrat e shkruara me
nxitim. Votimi nuk u shty dhe kërkesa shqiptare u miratua
nga shumica dërrmuese e Asamblesë së Përgjithëshme. Kina u
pranua dhe Taivani u përjashtua. Kjo mbetet në analet e
diplomacisë ndërkombëtare dhe kurrë kinezët nuk do ta
harrojnë. Pra Shqipëria me diplomacinë e saj i bëri një
shërbim drejtësisë dhe një anëtari të përhershëm të
Këshillit të Sigurimit. Ka dëgjuar Pëllumbi se Shqipëria
mundësoi zgjedhjen e austriakut Kurt Valdhajm si sekretar
të përgjithëshënm të OKB-së duke i siguruar mbështetjen e
domosdoshme të Kinës. Kjo mbetet në histornë e diplomacisë
botërore.
Shakaxhiu i diplomacisë Pëllumb Kulla ditka dhe të shpifë
pa siklet fare kur thotë se në kohën e diktaturës komuniste
Misioni shqiptar në OKB kishte 15 punonjës, kur gënjen se
diplomatët shqiptarë në OKB nuk kishin miq, nuk ftonin
njeri për darka e dreka, nuk jepnin pritje, nuk kishin
kontakte. Gënjeshtra të tilla më bindin se Pëllumb Kulla as
ka marrë vesh se çfarë kanë bërë diplomatët shqiptarë në
Nju Jork, sepse e ka pas mendjen tek gjëra jashtë sferës së
diplomacisë, mbase tek rregullimi i punëve personale që të
mbetej në Amerikë. Në arkivin e MPJ janë të gjjtha
relacionet për takimet me diplomatë të huaj, me
shqiptaro-amerikanë, madje dhe me shtetas amerikanë. Kulla
duhet të frenohet në gënjeshtrat e tij.
Vetëm në periudha të shkurtëra personeli i Misionit ka
arritur deri në 8 veta duke përfshirë shifrantin , shoferin
dhe punonjësit e MPB. Duket edhe Pëllumb Kulla e paska
lexuar si shijues shpifjesh atë palolibrin e Kastriot m...
në të cilin trillohet se Misioni në OKB ishte përfaqësia
shqiptare më e gjërë në personel, sepse punonte për të
shëmbur Amerikën në bashkëpunim me lëvizjet islamike. Duket
që Pëllumbi e ka lexuar me shije shpifësi dhe e ka ngrënë
pa menduar trillimin se Misioni shqiptar shiste veprat e
Enverit. Misioni shqiptar në OKB i shpërndante, por nuk i
shiste veprat e Enverit. Atë që Pëllumbi e bënte në
Shqipëri nëpërmjet marifeteve të shakaxhiut, diplomatët
shqiptarë në Nju Jork e bënin nëpërmjet një pune të
zakonshme diplomatike, sikurse bëjnë përfaqësitë
diplomatike të të gjithë shteteve. Misioni atëherë
përfaqësonte Shqipërinë që e drejtonte Enver Hoxha, ai
Enver që paska bërë regjizor shakarash edhe Pëllumb Kullën.
Unë e kam vështirë të besoj ato që thotë Pëllumb Kulla se
në kohën kur ishte ai ambasador Misioni paska pasur punë të
madhe. Në atë kohë Shqipëria ishte defaktorizuar në skenën
diplomatike ndërkombëtare, siç është krejtësisht e
defaktorizuar tani, çka bën që diplomacia shqiptare të jetë
një shërbim që vetëm bën veprime automatike të diktuara nga
jashtë.
Nuk mendoj se duhet shkurajuar Pëllumb Kulla në ambiciet e
tij për tu bërë president i Shqipërisë. Nëse ndodh kjo
duhet përsëri ti jemi mirënjohës Enver Hoxhës që paska
pikasur me largpamësi të madhe një ditë në Vlorë para
gjysëm shekulli se një punëtor me biografi të keqe duhej
dërguar në shkollë për ti dhënë Shqipërisë një mjeshtër të
humorit, një talent të shakarave diplomatike dhe një
pretendent për president i Shqipërisë duke kaluar vitet në
mërgim.
Por që të realizohet plotësisht kjo largpamësi e Enverit
Pëllumb Kulla bën mirë që të mos i mbajë kontaktet me
Shqipërinë vetëm nëpërmjet vizitave periodike e sporadike,
por të vijë të jetojë e të punojë këtu që të mos na duket
si një president i importuar, sikurse na duket ish-kolegu
im Muhamet Kapllani një këshilltar presidencial i
importuar, sipas shijeve të presidentit konsensual.

20 shkurt 2005
Abdi Baleta

----------


## juanito02

Saliu qe ne karrieren e tij politike te mbushur me skandale, me vrasje dhe me shume veprime antikombetare eshte bere pengesa kryesore per ecjen e demokracise ne Shqiperi.
Ai ka mbajtur peng gjithe frontin antikomunist per te ecur per tu reformuar ne nje te djathte moderne.
Ai duhet te ike nje ore e me pare nga skena politike e tja lere vendin nje fryme me qytetare me radikale te djathte dhe jo diktatoriale. Sa me vone aq me keq do jete per te djathten se e majta ka ecur me shpejt ne rrugen e modernizimit te saj.

----------


## BESIIM

Jaa Ke te drejt ti Juanito se ma e modernizume se e majta ne Shqiperi ska askund.
Votone more Salen po deshet ti hyni  ne Evrope se vallai ndryshe nuk e besoj edhe per nje koh te gjate.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

salis eshte perligjja punisto - sigurimse per mbajtjen e pushtetit me çfardo mashtrimi, genjeshtre e krimi ...

salis eshte anti-prone e ligjshme, 

salis eshte haxhiqamilist - i afte per te shkaterruar, i paafte per te reformuar, ndertuar ... shtet ligjor,

salis eshte kryekeput delirant per karrige pushteti, obsesiv ne marrezite qe shifka edhe ne endrrat e zhegut ...

salis eshte anti-shqiptar me vepra, qe nga kontrabanda ne favor te serbit, sabotimi i çeshtjes se Kosoves, shperfillja e interesave te Shqiptarve ne IRJM, shitja e interesave te Çameve per te patur favoret e athines zyrtare, 

salis eshte denglaxhi - nuk eshte i zoti te filloje te shprehe nje mendim e ta perfundoje apo mbylle ate - i ben te gjitha rrumuje, sepse eshte i dyzuar, psikika e tij eshte e dykohore, e semure,

salis eshte ne gjendje te mashtroje e te genjeje, ne vend qe te udheheqe, drejtoje, bind e mobilizoje ...

salis eshte turp i perfaqsimit te Shqiperise - hajvanit i hapin rruge andej jashte - uksh moj dhi ...

----------


## FierAkja143

Shqiperis i ka rrend bomba aman i duhet nje burr shteti i vertet dhe jo kta jockerat.

----------


## Anesti_55

Tregim nga Pellumb Kulla

Per portier futbolli dhe per hetuesa ,qe te punonin qindin , nuku kishte vend qe t'ja kalonte Korces tone.Kam rrefyer shume , por nuku kam rrefyer me te bukuren, ate qe me ka ndodhur njehere ketu, vitete shkuara
E po kur te qaj tere, kurre nuku do ma merte mendja se ne mes "Pellham Parkut" , do te me fanitej hetuesi im , ay qe me pat nxjerr ujin e zi njehere vaftit. Sefte e pash kur po zgjidhte banane ne Lajdig Aveny. Ay me pa dhe mbeti. Une i hoqa syte . I hoqa une ,po s'mi hiqte ay. E takova me pas dhe nja dhjete here te tjera e gjene une i hiqja syte i pari. Ay ishte gati te me jepte te njohur , po une fesht! tutje. Shtat muaj rreshte kjo pune!
Ate dite me zuri ngusht .Une i ulur ne nje stol te parkut , ay u dha
Gjene m'u qep ky miza e kalit , me nje gazete te zhubrosur ne dore E pash me bishte te syrit , ai ka mbajtur capné e po shékon nga mua .Kete rradhe me duket se nuku do me ndahet! -Thash me vete 
E nuku mu nda plaku. M'u afrua dhe ndenji nje te peshtyré largé e me foli
Qe je shqiptar kete nuk e diskutoj me -Ja nisi Taqka. Te shékoj gjithmone dhe he te flas sote, e he neser. Une s'leviza hic prej stolit .Po ama as shenje qe gabohej, nuk i dhash . E shihja une ,qe Taqka desh ti shkonte gjer ne fund -Do te me besh vend te ulem ca o? -pyeti dhe mu ul prane- Dhimitraq ma thone-me tha. Ore ku jemi pare bashke ne ?
-Ke par keshtu tine? -Nuku me mban mend-o? I thash me nje ze qe dhe vet u cudita si mu ngjir papandeur
-Te me vrac -tha - nuku te sjell dot ne hater!
Para shtat muajsh , kjo do dukej e pabesushme , por tashi e besova ,qe plaku nuku me njihte vertete
-Po mire o -i thash -nuku me mban, nuku me mban!
-Jo po une dua ta di- ngulte kembe plaku si mushka
-Po ,me mire bre te mos e dish 
Jo dua ta di dhe pa pritur pergjigje me tha:- Jemi pjekur ndonjehere ne Shqiperi?
E po kjo pike e zeze?Oh krimbi i gjizes! Ky nuku me desh mua jooo.! Ketij i duhej nje hunde lesh , qe t'i rrembente nje dru, qe ti binte shtate here , e t'ja nemeronte nje .Gjene thash , ajd t'ja shkund kujtesen nga rrodhet.
-A ke qene hetues zotrote? Ja prita si me tokmak. Ay u hutua e po me pereliste qepallat si guak. Shtyje dhe ca Peco , i thash vetes 
-Se sjell dot ne hater o? Ne burge te Korces , e kujton tashi besoj!
Te ish ndonje tjeter do ngrihej e do behej def , me bisht ne shale , po Taqka duket e ndjeu se une te haja mune, e jo te nxirrja inatet 
Mos more! Te kam bere hetimné e? te kam marr ne pyetje é? E moj e kaluar e hidhur.. e i binte gjunjeve. (T'emen thash do te zer te me qaj ketu..)-Mos me thuaj qe te kam torturuar tha duke mu lutur
Po te duash nuk e them -ja bera , por e verteta eshte se..
-Hajde regjim i poshter hajde!- Peshertiti plaku ,qe nga thellesia e shpirtit, e nisi ta shaje me rrenje dhe me dege diktaturen.. dhe me siguri i ke ngrene shtat vjet prapa hekurave , ne palce te rinise! Ah moj diktature e felliqur c'ke bere.-dhe kthehej nga une-Po a je mire? nce nce nce.. 
-Po perse te akuzoja mor? aman me qafsh!
-Do ta them o posi!-i thashe- Kot -fare !, se, degjonja "Zerin e Amerikes"Se, demek desha te aratisça e te vija ketu ne Shtetet e Bashkuara..
Plaku vazhdonte ofshamat e pikelluara radhe-rradhe, gjer u kujtua se me zuri me presh ne duar .Nisi te zgerdhihej e te me tund gishtin , me qortim prej mesuesi
-Ne fakt , ja ku je n'Amerike! he he nuku paska qene kot
-Shpifje bre !Atehere nuku kishnja ndermend !-ja preva
-Kete as tani s'ta pranoj -ma previ dhe ay dhe une e pash ,qe kot i kisha ndenjur ftohte , pasi asgje s'e pengonte Taqken te kenaqej me mua, si me nje mik te vjeter 
Ma leshovi firomen ne vesh dhe me peshperiti ngadale, sikur ata te sigurimite, na paskej ngjitur pergjuesa edhe neper stolat e "Pellham Parkut"
-Tere bre tere ne ,e enderronim Ameriken , atehere. Si ju qe rriheshit ,dhe ne qe ju rrihnim .He po diktature e poshter ,qe na mori me shume se gjysmen e jetes 
-Na e morri -ja bera me zor mbas tij
Ah moj diktature e mallkuar . .Ah mor sistem maskara!
Maskara!-I'a mbajta ison pa qef dhe fillova te marr inat veten , ce jo vetem nuku po i laja borxhet , por po i vinja dhe pas avazit .E bile duke dashur mos ma merrte fjalen "maskara" per veten e tije, nxitova te perserise gjene " sistem maskara"
-Me erdhi turp per vete , kur te qaj tere -T'emen thash, po une pse nuk ja nderoj kete m.. teme , po e le te derdellise , dyke shar bot e bot diktaturen ! E pyeta si ja kalonte tani
-Me halle shume -dhe leshoi nje derro psheretime ,sa thashe se dha shpirt 
-Po tashi -me tha , qe Amerikanet me dhane strehimne , sekur me mbar po me vete. ................


Ne fakt bejme mire te leme Salen dhe te votojme Pellumb Kullen, se ky eshte me i besueshem.Ka dhe humor mu..ti
Turp tju vije per temen.

----------


## beni67

Pse duhet hequr Berisha  na thote kjo feminina....! Moj vajze e mbare Berisha nuk hiqet me artikuj gazetash, nuk e heq dot pellumb kulla qe atje ku vegjeton , nuk e heq dot as ti me shkrimet ketu ne forum. Ate mund ta heqe nje opozite e forte dhe e organizuar mire. Ate mund ta heqe puna qe do  te beje opozita ne rast se e merr qeverine. ( gje qe une dyshoj ) Pra pjesa tjeter eshte thjeshte propogande, dhe ti moj femine dhe ai kulla yt beni vec propogande.

----------


## flory80

> *Pse duhet hequr Berisha.*


Berisha duhet të largohet vetë, jo të hiqet.
Por me sa duket ai vetëm këtë xhest e ka shumë të vështirë ta bëj.

Të gjitha të tjerat i ka shumë të lehta ti bëj, edhe kontrabandën e karburanteve me Sllobodan Millosheviçin gjatë viteve 1992 - 1997, edhe genocidin në Jug të Shqipërisë në vitin 1997, edhe ngritjen e varrezave Greke në Jug të Shqipërisë në 2008, edhe "neutralizmin" pas shkuljes së eshtrave 200 vjeçare nga njëra nga kishat më të vjetra të vëndit, edhe shitjen e ujrave territoriale Greqisë, dhe mohimin e ekzistencës së Çamëve në Greqi, gjithashtu dhe mohimin e ekzistencës së Refugjatëve Çamë qysh nga 1945 në Shqipëri, bëri dhe Gërdecin, ku kunati i tij ishte menaxher, pa llogaritur këtu përgjegjësinë direkte si Kryeministër, ku i biri i tij ishte i implikuar direkt në trafikun e armëve që demontoheshin në këtë fabrikë (i thënçin) e bija dhe dhëndrri i tij Argita dhe Jamarber Malltezi shkatërruan shtëpitë e fshatarëve të Jalës duke i quajtur të paligjshme, e bija e tij Argita i shiti pronat shtetërore Damir Fazlliç, ai vet i raportoi Damir Fazlliç për çështjet e sigurisë së vëndit së bashku me kryetarin e shërbimeve inteligjente Shqiptare, me ministrat e rendit dhe të mbrojtjes, Ai shkaktoi Gërdecin dhe vrau përsëri njerëz të pafajshëm, gjithashtu shkatërroi fshatra dhe shtëpi të qytetarëve të pafajshëm me këtë biznes demontimi në emër të djalit të tij Shkëlzenit.

Çfarë i duhet më shumë një politikani të ndershëm për tu larguar nga skena politike?

----------


## Homza

> Homza, je shume interesant. Pikerisht me fjalet e tua e ke thene pse s'do te hiqet Berisha, se eshte malok. Per ty mjafton te jete malok Tropoje, kjo eshte arsye e mjaftueshme per te qene kryeminister.
> Ju lutem hiqni "shkrimet" jashte teme te Homzes.


per mua mjafton nqs rrogat jan dyfishuar, nqs pensionet jan dyfishuar, nqs jemi bere antare te Natos, nqs kemi ndertu rrugen e shekullit Durres Kukes,,,nqs portet ne mbare vendin jan restauru, nqs shkollat po permirsohen dita dites..ket ofron maloki i Tropojes


keni malokin e Vlores qe ofron foto nudo te tij....ne shkembim te votave tuaja dhe ne zgjidhje te halleve tuaja...


Prandaj maloki i Tropojes eshte shum here me i pranushem per SHqiptaret sesa ky maloki injorant i Vlores.

----------


## Homza

berisha duhet te largohet...se nuk din te flasi Spanjisht...nje arsye tjeter gb feminine.


ta shporrim kete njeri se i ka duart e medhaja...para PSjaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## PINK

> per mua mjafton nqs rrogat jan dyfishuar, nqs pensionet jan dyfishuar, nqs jemi bere antare te Natos, nqs kemi ndertu rrugen e shekullit Durres Kukes,,,nqs portet ne mbare vendin jan restauru, nqs shkollat po permirsohen dita dites..ket ofron maloki i Tropojes
> 
> 
> keni malokin e Vlores qe ofron foto nudo te tij....ne shkembim te votave tuaja dhe ne zgjidhje te halleve tuaja...
> 
> 
> Prandaj maloki i Tropojes eshte shum here me i pranushem per SHqiptaret sesa ky maloki injorant i Vlores.


po c'rroga dyfishoi , po c'pensione mer aman. Sa qesharake qe beheni. 

Rruga e shekullit thote maloku.  :rrotullo syte: 


RRUGA DURRES-KUKES DHE SHAJNITE PATRIOTIKE
Mustafa Nano
Të gjithë kanë rënë në një grackë patriotike,
aq sa askush nuk guxon të
bëjë arsyetime jo ortodokse lidhur
me rrugën Durrës-Kukës-Morinë-
Prishtinë. Më keq nga të gjithë kanë ngecur
politikanët e opozitës, të cilët, nga frika
e një penalizimi elektoral, mezi guxojnë të
flasin për korrupsionin më gjigant që është
bërë ndonjëherë mbi dheun e Arbrit (domosdo,
investimi më gjigant do pillte korrupsionin
më gjigant).
Ilir Meta, i vetëdijshëm për legjendën
urbane mbi magjinë patriotike të kësaj
rruge, zgjodhi që, në vend të - ose krahas -
denoncimit të aferës korruptive, të vinte
kaskën e minatorit në kokë e të bënte një
vizitë në tunelin e madh. Me siguri ka menduar,
që rreshtimi me ata që glorifikojnë
patriotikisht rrugën është një gjest më elektoral
sesa rreshtimi me ata që denoncojnë
ligjërisht korrupsionin. E me këtë ka fryrë
edhe ca tullumbacen patriotike të rrugës.
Edhe Dritëro Agolli kish menduar pardje të
mos mbetej prapa të tjerëve. Foli për
rëndësinë patriotike të veprës me po atë
entuziazëm të shkujdesur, nën efektin e të
cilit janë ndodhur do persona të tjerë, që
bash këto ditë më kanë dërguar edhe mua
në rrugë kibernetike mesazhe të llojit: Ta
gëzojmë bashkimin kombëtar, zoti Nano!
Me sa duket, propaganda e ka bërë të
vetën: Njerëzve u intereson veçse të bëhen
pjesë e litanisë patriotike, e nuk u intereson
asgjë tjetër. E jo vetëm kaq; janë gati ta
linçojnë atë që thotë: "Dakord, dakord, por
hajt të bëjmë ca hesape", ose "ta gëzojmë
rrugën, ta gëzojmë dhe bashkimin kombëtar
po të doni, por ndërkohë nuk mund
të injorojmë faktin që ky investim është
bërë në shpërfillje flagrante të ligjeve, procedurave,
institucioneve, nuk mund të injorojmë
faktin që prapa impaktit patriotik
fshihet një kusari e padëgjuar". Provoni ti
thoni këto gjëra, e do ta shihni! Kurrë nuk
kam parë një klimë publike më mbytëse e
më shtypëse sesa kjo. Është një konsensus
totalitar, që të hap barkun. Është një konsensus
totalitar, që ta sjell mÃº përpara syve
të vërtetën e qartë të frazës johnson-iane
"the patriotism is the last refuge of scoundrels
(patriotizmi është streha e fundit, ku
fshihen horrat)". Është një konsensus totalitar,
që të bën të mendosh se është më
mirë të jesh pa Atdhe sesa me një Atdhe të
tillë, ku horri merr poza heroi e ku gjindja,
nën drogën e shajnive patriotike, e trajton
si të tillë pa një, pa dy.
Është aq i shpifur ky konsensus sa, kur
këto gjëra ia thashë dikujt që ka të njëjtin
mendim me mua lidhur me këtë fabul, ai
mu drejtua me fjalët: "Mos i thuaj publikisht
këto gjëra, pasi do rrezikosh të mbetesh
vetëm! Edhe lexuesit e tu të vëmendshëm
do të të kthejnë krahët".
Fiu! E përse vallë? Përse u dashka të
heshtim mbi faktin që investimi më i madh
publik në historinë e shtetit shqiptar nuk
ka qenë - e çuditshme kjo gjë - një premtim
elektoral, që ky investim filloi në vitin 2007
pa qenë i përfshirë në buxhetin e shtetit,
që nuk ka pasur e nuk ka asnjë studim, i cili
të na bëjë me dije ose mbi dobinë
ekonomike të kësaj rruge, ose mbi humbjet
ekonomike që ne duhet të paguajmë në
emër të kompaktësimit kombëtar, që kjo
rrugë ka filluar pa pasur një projekt e që po
përfundon pa e pasur një projekt (projekti
i një cope të rrugës bëhet pasi ndërtohet
kjo copë, dhe merret vesh se bëhet me synimin
për të përligjur preventivat e bërë nga
ndërtuesi), që nuk u bë asnjë tender për të
gjetur kompaninë zbatuese, që shteti shqiptar
livroi në favor të Bechtel-it 90 milionë
euro, ndërkohë që kjo kompani ende nuk
kish filluar punë në terren (mos i kruani
brirët me Bechtel-in! - me këto fjalë u është
hakërryer Berisha deputetëve të
opozitës që guxuan të ngrenë zërin në atë
rast), që Bechtel-i është hëm projektues,
hëm ndërtues, hëm supervisor (kështu si
kanë shkuar punët, nuk është çudi që
nesër të jetë dhe kolaudator i punimeve),
që vlefta e parashikuar fillimisht për këtë
investim ka qenë 200 milionë euro, që pak
më pas kjo vleftë shkoi dhe u bë 400 milionë
euro, që pak më pas akoma u fol nga
ministri i Transportit për 500 milionë euro,
që sot flitet se është një miliard euro, që
nesër, për ta mbyllur për fare këtë investim,
flitet se do të duhen edhe një miliard
euro të tjera, që askush prej qeverisë
nuk del të bëjë transparencën e asaj që ka
ndodhur etj., etj?
Ja, këto janë gjëra që ne duhet ti dimë,
pasi kjo vepër, si të gjitha veprat publike,
është ndërtuar me paratë e shqiptarëve, e
jo me paratë e berishajve. E nëse ka njerëz
(ndoshta janë të shumtë), që janë gati të
na thonë, se "nuk duam tia dimë për korrupsionin"
(ky ishte mesazhi i nënkuptuar
edhe i patriotit Dritëro Agolli para dy
ditësh), këta njerëz bëjnë mirë ta dinë se
për njerëz të tjerë ka diçka që është më e
rëndësishme sesa patriotizmi i tyre rapsodik:
e vërteta dhe drejtësia. Është i rëndësishëm
shpirti kombëtar, por po kaq i rëndësishëm,
në mos ca më shumë, është edhe
shpirti civil e civik. Shpirti civil e civik e nënkupton
atë kombëtar, ndërsa shpirti kombëtar
nuk është e thënë ta nënkuptojë
atë civil e civik. Shpirti civil e civik na bëhet
krah në përpjekjet për të ndërtuar një
demokraci gjenuine e një shtet funksional
të së drejtës, ndërsa shpirti kombëtar nuk
e ka për gjë të prodhojë e të legjitimojë horrat
në pushtet. Nuk e di se sa janë nga pikëpamja
numerike shqiptarët që janë dakord
me sa më sipër, por unë do isha i lumtur
të kisha lejen për ti përfaqësuar publikisht
duke thënë: "Mjaft me dëngla kombëtare
e kombëtariste! Veç në një mënyrë mund
ta duash atdheun tënd: duke u dhënë munxët,
e jo duke u dhënë mbështetje, horrave
që e sundojnë dhe e plaçkitin këtë atdhe.
Dhe natyrisht, duke mos i lënë këta
horra të mbrohen nën strehën e patriotizmit".
* * *
Ka dhe një çështje të dytë, e cila ka lidhje
me përurimin e bërë para tri ditësh, në të
cilin morën pjesë kryeministrat e Shqipërisë
e të Kosovës, duke e shndërruar
atë festë të shpikur kombëtare në një festë
të shpifur partiake e tribale. Lind pyetja:
Çfarë u përurua atë ditë? Po dy ditë para
zgjedhjeve çfarë do të ripërurohet? A mos
vallë ne tani mund tu hipim makinave tona
në orën "X" e mund të mbërrijmë qetë-qetë
në Prishtinë në orën "X+4"? As që bëhet
fjalë. Qeveria e Kosovës nuk ka asnjë plan
imediat për të nisur investimin në segmentin
Morinë-Prishtinë, i cili kap gjatësinë e
150 kilometrave. Në rastin më të mirë, kjo
mund të bëhet pas nja pesë a dhjetë vitesh.
Ah, epo atëherë ne mund të shkojmë qetëqetë
deri në Kukës pas këtyre përurimeve?
Po çne? Janë të paktën nja katër ura, në të
cilat po punohet e të cilat janë planifikuar
të mbarojnë nga fundi i vitit. Përveç kësaj,
edhe sikur këto ura të ishin gati sot,
trafikun do ta pengonin mos hapja e
tunelit të dytë dhe punimet e "rifiniturës"
brenda të dy tuneleve (ventilim, ndriçim,
masat kundër zjarrit, sistemi i kontrollit
dhe i komandimit elektronik), për të cilat
lipset të paktën një vit. Po mirë, po u bënë
dhe këto, jemi gati? Po si qenkemi gati,
mor vëllezër? Deri tani është punuar
vetëm në segmentin Rrëshen-Kalimash, i
cili kap gjatësinë 56 km. Segmentet e tjera,
Durrës-Milot (nja 50 km) dhe Milot-Rrëshen
(nja 50 km akoma), janë rrugë të standardit
të zakonshëm shqiptar, d.m.th me
dy korsi, dhe ka rrezik të mbeten kështu
për një kohë të gjatë. Pyesim dhe njëherë?
Çfarë përuroi Berisha, atëherë? Përuroi
sytë e vet. Dhe këtu gjyshja ime, ndjesë
pastë, do shtonte: që ti pëlcasin!
Berisha do vijojë ta tjerrë për ditë të tëra
këtë punë. Për ta shitur si meritë të vetën
në këtë prag zgjedhjesh? Sigurisht, por jo
vetëm. Do ta tjerrë gjatë edhe për një arsye
tjetër: ndërsa të tjerët janë të fokusuar te
tollovia patriotike, ai po përgatit dhe
vjedhjen e madhe të zgjedhjeve. Do tia
dalë mbanë? Në kushtet e vëmendjes së
shtuar të ndërkombëtarëve, do të jetë e
vështirë. Por nëse ska shumë në dorë për
të vjedhur zgjedhjet, ai ka në dorë për ti
prishur ato. Dhe mbani vesh! Është pikërisht
kjo që do të ndodhë: zgjedhjet do prishen.
Por "patriotët" tanë po njësoj do kenë
gojë për të thënë: "Le të bëjë çtë dojë! Ai na
bëri rrugën".
Si tia bëjmë me të tillët? Hm! Veç një gjë
na mbetet për të bërë: të tregojmë, atje,
pranë kutive të votimit, se jemi më shumë
se ata.

----------


## Egnatius

Sala duhet hequr nje ore e me pare perpara se ta fusi Shqiperine ne BE

Sala duhet hequr sepse na futi ne NATO

Sala duhet hequr sepse po ndyshon Shqiperine nga nje vend ku mbreteronte krimi dhe korrupsioni ne nje vend qe terheq investime gjigante nga te huajt.

Sala duhet hequr sepse ka krijuar nje kabinet me njerezit me te afte ne Shqiperi

Sala eshte kriminel dhe hajdut sepse ka dyfishuar rrogat dhe pensionet e njerezve, si guxon ky njeri te beje nje veprim te tille

Sala duhet hequr sepse na solli 24 ore drita dhe duhet ti vije turp per kete krim qe ben kunder ambjentit dhe mjedisit.Si pasoje e ketij veprimi te papergjegjshem Shqiperia po kontribuon ndjeshem ne rritjen e ngohjes globale. 

Sala duhet hequr sepse Shqipetaret nuk jane mesuar me nje qeveri qe punon dhe kujdeset per shtetasit e saj por ndjehen me te qete po te qeverisen nga mafia socialiste dhe djemte e ish bllokmeneve.

forca o burra te votojme per korrupsionin me ne krye edi ramen qe te rikthehemi ne Shqiperine qe jemi mesuar, ne ate te krimit dhe vjedhjes. 


PS:  mos ju anko moderatorit sepse te gjitha keto jane arsye pse duhet hequr Sala

----------


## Bel ami

Pellumb Kulla, ish ambasador i Saliut po e shan akom Saliun se i duhet te mare Pasaporten Amerikane.Shume e thjeshte, Pellumb Kulla aplikoi per azil Politik ne 97 ne S H B A se gjoja do e vrisnin komunistet, tani eshte akoma me greencard dhe besoj i ka dale emri perte bere betimin si shtetas amerikan.Per ta bere sa me tragjik jeten e tij, Pellumbi u thote oficereve te INS se tani i rezikohet jeta nga Saliu se e paska share n gazete.Keshtu na mer edhe pasaporten Amerikane Pellumbi i Fierit.
Po mire more Pellumb, po nezgjedhjet e vjeshtes 92 nuk e ngjiri zerin Berisha? Po ne referendumin e Kushtetutes nuk e ngjiri? Ti ne ate kohe i beje edhe himne kushtetutes, apo i ke haruar?!
PO ne 96 nuk u ngjir doktori yne dhe ti nuk the nje fjale? Cne u kujtove pas 97, kur re nga kali i ambasades qe per hir te se vertetes ishe ambasadori me i dobet qe ne kemi pasur ne OKB.
Ik o Pellumb se ta martojme ne Ramen tani, me fal mos e kishte ge emrin Malo?

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Pellumb Kulla, ish ambasador i Saliut po e shan akom Saliun se i duhet te mare Pasaporten Amerikane.Shume e thjeshte, Pellumb Kulla aplikoi per azil Politik ne 97 ne S H B A se gjoja do e vrisnin komunistet, tani eshte akoma me greencard dhe besoj i ka dale emri perte bere betimin si shtetas amerikan.Per ta bere sa me tragjik jeten e tij, Pellumbi u thote oficereve te INS se tani i rezikohet jeta nga Saliu se e paska share n gazete.Keshtu na mer edhe pasaporten Amerikane Pellumbi i Fierit.
> Po mire more Pellumb, po nezgjedhjet e vjeshtes 92 nuk e ngjiri zerin Berisha? Po ne referendumin e Kushtetutes nuk e ngjiri? Ti ne ate kohe i beje edhe himne kushtetutes, apo i ke haruar?!
> PO ne 96 nuk u ngjir doktori yne dhe ti nuk the nje fjale? Cne u kujtove pas 97, kur re nga kali i ambasades qe per hir te se vertetes ishe ambasadori me i dobet qe ne kemi pasur ne OKB.
> Ik o Pellumb se ta martojme ne Ramen tani, me fal mos e kishte ge emrin Malo?




LOL Bel Ami, nqs ke fituar green-card ne Amreike, pashaporten e ke te garantuar mbas 5 vjetesh, nqs i ke bere te gjitha rregullat qe te kerkojne keta si pagesen e taksave e cila eshte kryesorja, dhe dija e gjuhes angleze.

Puna eshte te fitosh green-card, se ajo eshte celesi qe te jep mundesine per me tej... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CURRIELI

Salo duhet te ike sa me pare  por jo pa e perfundu  Autostraden  Durres -Merdar !!!

----------


## juanito02

Mos prisni gje nga PD Saliut.
Ajo qe ka ngelur ne pd eshte nje mori klanesh te verbra per pushtet qe po hane njeri tjetrin.
Aty  klanet ushtrojne terror kunder njeri tjetrit deri ne kanosje per jeten.
Mos degjoni kokeboshet qe i ka ikur truri e jane mesuar me diktator ne krye. 
Pd e sotme ka mare fund, e nxori koha jashte loje.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Titulli i temes eshte agresiv! Pse duhet hequr Berisha? 

Berisha nuk hiqet, por Berisha votohet ose nuk votohet!

Me drejte ishte ta titulloje se pse nuk duhet votuar Berisha? 

Nese jeni te zot, bindeni shqiptarin qe te mos i jape voten Berishes!

Ka nje ndryshim te madh, ndermjet atyre qe i shkojne pas kampit demokrat dhe atyre qe i shkojne pas kampit socialist.

Te paret flasin per vota te lira, per pajisje me karta identiteti, per nje Shqiperi qe ka ndryshuar dhe qe duhet te vazhdoje ne kete rruge dhe me shpejt nese do te jete e mundur, per nje ngritije shume te madhe te imazhit te shqiptereve.

Te dytet flasin per bojkot, nuk bejne thirrje per pajisje me karta identiteti, mohojne investimet kolosale te kryera keto 4 vite, mohojne hapat gjigande qe jane kryer ne integrimin e vendit, shpalosin programe te tipit "sovranitet ushqimor", sajojne skena dhe ngjarje poshteruese si rasti i ores se ish-presidentit Bush etj etj.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

duhet larguar sepse eshte pal melyshi i demokracise

“Zonë e Ndaluar” bëhet zonë e ndaluar Nga Fatos Lubonja

_Letër publike kryeministrit në prag të zgjedhjeve_


Tashmë u bënë dhjetëra fushata zgjedhore dhe ju, zoti kryeministër, i keni shkelur me dhjetëra herë sheshet e sallat anekënd Shqipërisë. Asnjëherë nuk keni mbetur pa u folur e pa u paranjoftuar fitoren turmave që janë mbledhur t’ju dëgjojnë. Pa pikë besimi te mikrofonat dhe përforcuesit, ju keni mbushur sheshet, honet, luginat me zërin tuaj, që pas tri katër mitingjeve të para ju ka lënë në baltë, nga ngjirja. Duket sikur që prej 18 vjetësh, ju akoma nuk po ju vënë në dijeni që mikrofonat jua hapin me kapacitet të plotë. 

Ngjirja nuk është e bukur. Me lejen tuaj do të thosha se është e shëmtuar. Ajo i bën të pakëndshme fjalët, edhe sikur ato t’jua kishte shkruar Lasgushi.

Por, pas kaq vitesh, ju mund të reflektoni, mund ta lexoni këtë letër me qetësi dhe ta kuptoni, se këto këshilla të paktën në të mirën tuaj janë.

Ju, për herë të parë, i keni të gjitha arsyet që ta ruani zërin. Ish-kolegët tuaj - nuk flas për presidentët, por për mjekët - otorinolaringologët, kanë një listë shkencërisht të provuar me zanoret që godasin më shumë dhe dëmtojnë pejzat e fytit. Nga ato zanore, o-ja është e para, në krye të listës. Ju e përdorni shumë atë: “Ju sigurooooj” “Ju garantoooooj”, - thoni ju, sa herë merrni fjalën. Eliminojini gjithë ato o-ra, tok me fjalët që garantojnë dhe sigurojnë! Aq më tepër që këto tetëmbëdhjetë vjet treguan se ju as siguroni dhe as garantoni gjë. Të paktën, garantoni zërin tuaj!

Ju këtë herë nuk keni përse të ngjireni edhe për një arsye tjetër: nuk keni asgjë të re për të thënë. Të gjitha i keni thënë. Jehonën e fjalimeve tuaja të ngjirura e kanë të regjistruar tërë sheshet, sallat dhe faqet e maleve. Unë mendoj se sot nuk ka shqiptar të mos dijë përmendësh se çfarë do të thoni ju. Për më tepër sheshet dhe sallat tani jua mbush turma ambulante që ju ndjek pas që nga Tirana. Militantët shoqërues janë gati t’ua suflojnë, po të harroni ndonjë fjalë nga ato që sapo jua kanë dëgjuar në mitingjet e po asaj dite. 

Ju duhet të kujdeseni për laringun tuaj edhe po të keni ndonjë gjë të pathënë kurrë më parë. Mos e harxhoni zërin, se, jo unë, por ju vetë, u keni thënë publikisht tifozëve dhe kundërshtarëve tuaj, se nëpër fushata elektorale nuk thoni asgjë të vërtetë e se ato i thoni vetëm nga nevoja për fitore. Kështu që gënjeshtrat e kësaj radhe nuk e vlejnë t’u bësh fli zërin. Ju katër vjet më parë patët kërkuar votën e patët paralajmëruar ndëshkime për hajdutët. Shpallët me shifra vjedhjet, kontrabandat e trafiqet dhe pastaj njoftuat votantët të mos prisnin asgjë nga ato që premtuat, pasi i keni pasur që të gjitha gënjeshtra. Dhe duhet të jenë nga të vetmet gënjeshtra të ngjirura, që janë dëgjuar nëpër altoparlantët e rruzullit!

Në kuadër të kursimeve të zërit… Kur inauguroni çezma, puse, lyerje shkollash, trotuare, gurë kilometrazhi dhe tabela që kufizojnë shpejtësinë, mos flisni vetëm ju. Lërini të flasin për ngjarjen e madhe edhe bashkëpunëtorët tuaj. Është më mirë kur qesharak nuk bëhet vetëm një njeri.

Këtë herë, zotëria juaj, e sheh se keni më pak e më pak njerëz përpara vetes. Me dhimbje (tuajën!) ju them se askush nuk vrapon më të vijë e t’ju dëgjojë. Shoqatat me prirje të pastra antikomuniste, që ju i shpërfillët në këto dekada, kanë shpallur largimin nga ju dhe po i përkëdhelin shpresat në mitingje të tjerë. E kuptuan më së fundi që ju i keni mashtruar egërsisht ata. Dhe largimi nuk është punë shoqatash, se shoqatat edhe manipulohen (dhe ju e keni bërë gjithnjë mirë këtë). Më e keqja është se këtë radhë, logjikisht, ju kanë kthyer kurrizin masat e të përndjekurve. Ju e keni ditur me kohë që do të vinte kjo ditë, kur do të hapeshin tamam sytë e do të shihej qartë se ju vetëm i shfrytëzuat ata. 

Gjithçka ndodhi si në atë përrallën e famshme, ku për të bindur kecat që t’i hapnin portën, ujku u shtir se ishte dhi dhe leu këmbën me miell që kecat ta besonin. Të përndjekurit e regjimit komunist, zoti Berisha, ishin mielli juaj, me të cilin ju lyet dhe zgjatët këmbën në pragun e Shtëpisë së Bardhë. Ai miell ju bëri goxha punë atëherë, porta ju hap e tani vjen zgjimi.

Sot nuk u drejtoheni dot më atyre, por ama, keni rast të kurseni kordat vokale.

Në fakt, ju i urreni ata që vuajtën regjimin e Enverit. Cinizmi juaj ndaj tyre është i papërmbajtshëm. Një vit të tërë parazgjedhor u krijuat një iluzion shpagimi dhe i vutë të rendin për dokumentet e plagëve. I vutë në rreshta para Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, para Gjykatave, para Drejtorisë së Burgjeve, para Gjendjeve Civile e Postave që të merrnin vërtetime persekutimi e t’ua paraqisnin prapë …Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, Drejtorisë së Burgjeve dhe Gjykatave!.. Nuk ish veçse një rrotullame burokratike, që u shndërrua në një paradë të këtyre njerëzve të vuajtur, plot paraliza e brazda të thella në fytyrë, me flokë e dhëmbë të rënë. Krijuat me ta tablo piktoreske para zyrave, tablo mjerimi, që u shijuan mjaft nga hetuesit e tyre të dikurshëm, të transformuar tani në noterë, avoketër dhe nëpunës të administratës suaj. Me tërë lëvizjet tuaja kundër tyre u treguat hallemëdhenjve, se ju paskëshin besuar kot, se me Berishën e paskëshin ngrënë sapunin për djathë. U tallët me besimin e tyre iluzor pas përmbysjes, se ju do t’u hiqnit udhën në ndreqjen e padrejtësive komuniste. Kështu e pat dërguar njëherë e një kohë Sigurimi i Hoxhës Pal Mëlyshin në radhët e rebelëve antikomunistë nëpër male. Ju u bëtë Pal Mëlyshi i Demokracisë. Në platformën që ju parashutoi mes tyre, ju së pari u kujdesët që të shpëtonit vrasësit dhe jo të ngrinit nga harrimi të vrarët. E deklaruat se “ishim të gjithë bashkëfajtorë dhe bashkëvuajtës”! Pastaj, në një prag zgjedhjesh si këto, “bashkëvuajtësin” tonë, Aranit Çelën, e dërguat para togës së pushkatimit. Në një prag tjetër zgjedhjesh si këto, e falët me amnisti dhe tani i jepni atij të tëra llojet e pensioneve: të luftës së ndershme, të punës së përkushtuar dhe të pleqërisë së nderuar! Me kalimin e kohës, moton që jua sugjeroi Komiteti Qendror e katandisët në “Të gjithë bashkëfajtorë dhe të gjithë bashkëvuajtës… me përjashtim të Zamir Shtyllës!” 

Ligji juaj i fundit në dënim të komunizmit të këpuste nga brinjët me të qeshurat që të shkaktonte. Aty kategoria e “bashkëvuajtësve” tanë kriminelë nuk prekej hiç. Mjaft që ata të mos shfaqnin dëshirën për t’u zgjedhur ministra e deputetë. Dëshirën për deputet nuk e shfaq as xha Musai, një fshatari im, që e kaloi jetën pranë kënetave të Myzeqesë e duket sikur edhe ai ka kufizime nga ligji juaj! Barazi demokratike e klasit të parë, zoti kryeministër! Në vend që sot të dilte për ajrosje në oborret e burgjeve, Ramiz Alia del në pritje zyrtare me statusin e ish-presidentit reformator, në një kohë që nëpër Evropë, presidentë komunistë, aspak të ngarkuar me krime sa ky i yni, rrinë prej 20 vjetësh nëpër burgje dhe arreste shtëpie. Anëtarë të KQ, ju, personalisht, i emëroni ambasadorë nëpër Evropë. E quani dënim të komunizmit ju, krerët e shtetit, kur ekspozoni trupin pajetë të drejtorit famëkeq, Thanas Nanos, në hollin e Televizionit Publik Shqiptar dhe shkoni rrini aty gatitu në roje nderi?! Për ç’merita të atij të vdekuri, Presidenti dhe Kryeministri i Shqipërisë pasdiktatoriale nusëruan me pikëllim bri atij arkivoli, kur dihej se ç’propagandë radiotelevizive bëri ai e çfarë shturmfyhreri ishte Nanoja plak, që dërgohej me ngut sa herë televizioni dilte nga binarët? 

Ruajeni zërin, zoti kryeministër, se me këtë ashpërsi që po e dënoni komunizmin, të përndjekurit nuk vijnë t’ju dëgjojnë e ca më pak të votojnë për ju. 

Do t’ju votojë vetëm ndonjëri prej tyre që ka interesa t’ju ketë akoma në fuqi. Atyre ua miratoj votën. Nuk kanë faj. Nuk mund të jenë të gjithë idealistë. Por të tjerët, të tallurit, të gënjyerit, të përbuzurit tuaj, nuk do t’jua japin votën. Ju, për ta, jeni aq i papranueshëm, sa ç’është i pabesi. Akoma në viset tona i pabesi quhet edhe më i urryer se hasmi.

Ju keni rast të kurseni zërin, se as pronarët nuk po vijnë t’ju dëgjojnë! Sot në Shqipëri nuk gjen dot kategori më antikomuniste se pronarët. Nuk do të vijnë më kurrë t’ju dëgjojnë ata, zoti kryeministër! Urrejtja reciproke me ta tashmë është e hapur. Ju i vërtitët kartat në mënyrë t’atillë, saqë tani në truallin tënë, nuk merr vesh qeni të zo(t)në. Me legalizimet ju keni mbjellë një bimë sociale, që kokrrat e hidhura do t’i japë më vonë. Shoqëria shqiptare rrezikon të jetë më qesharakja mbi faqe të globit. Shqipëria është i vetmi vend, ku të ndërtosh pa leje, shteti të dënon duke ta legalizuar ndërtimin e duke të dhënë tapinë! Të të zënë aty në përplasje me një veturë pa leje, në vend të burgosjes, të pajisin me patentë!

Edhe fjala NATO ka një o, që ju e zgjatni shumë për nevoja të fitores dhe otorinolaringologët, ju a çkëshillojnë. Vlerat e futjes në NATO ju i shpjegoni, por dëgjuesit nuk ju kuptojnë, po qe se ju nuk i forconi mirë klasat e shkollës fillore. Ata brohorasin, kur brohorisni ju, por kthehen nëpër shtëpira pa e marrë vesh se ç’u ka sjellë kjo fitore e bujshme historike. Ju nuk u shpjegoni dot atyre të vetmen vlerë që ka realisht qenia në NATO dhe që është një kontroll më shumë mbi politikanët e babëzitur shqiptarë të tranzicionit. Dhe ju këtë dobi të vetme nuk e zini në gojë! Por tundni e shkundni lirinë! Cilën liri?! Ne, për gjysmë shekulli kemi qenë larg dhe në armiqësi me dy superfuqitë e nuk na pushtoi kush. Kush e kërcënon lirinë e Shqipërisë, që më së fundi futja në NATO na e garantoi? Askush. E ju këtë nuk e thoni. Pavarësisht se nën peshën e dhunës së Enverit, atëherë ne nuk mendonim kurrë se dikush do ta pushtonte Shqipërinë. Mund të tingëllojë antipatriotike dhe etiketojeni qysh të doni, por ishin qindra-mijëra që e ëndërronin një pushtim atëherë. Dhe ju nuk e kuptoni dot këtë, pasi atë të atëhershmen ju vazhdoni ta quani liri dhe pushtimin enverian nuk ua bën zemra ta quani historikisht më të egrin që ka parë Shqipëria! (Keni të drejtë, se ju ishit me pushtuesin ato kohëra!) Ai pushtim ish më i rëndë se ai i osmanëve, se ai italian dhe se ai gjerman bashkë. Se asnjë nga ato pushtime nuk pat qenë më i dhunshëm, asnjë nga ato nuk i mbylli kufijtë. Njerëzit që nuk duronin zgjedhën e huaj, të paktën kishin liri të iknin, të blinin navllon, biletën e avionit, të furnizonin veturën dhe t’ia mbathin. Kurbetlinjtë i favorizonte Turqia, Italia dhe Gjermania. Kurse Enveri të shtypte, të linte pa ngrënë, mbushte burgjet dhe kampet e internimit, ta bënte jetën skëterrë dhe të vriste, po t’i ikje nga fusha e tij e shtypjes.

Lëreni pra NATO-n, se nuk është ndonjë fitore kushediçë dhe ruajeni zërin!

Marr leje të zbuloj diçka që qarkullon këtejpari dhe që askush nuk do t’jua thotë: Për ju, zoti kryeministër, njerëzit kanë krijuar bindjen se, po të ishit sportist, do të ishit i vetmi në historinë botërore të sporteve, që, sa herë në olimpiada të zinit vendin e fundit, do të na shtrëngonit të brohorisnim! Dhe atë vendin tuaj të fundit në finish, ju do ta shpallnit festë kombëtare! Kështu po ndodh edhe në jetën tuaj politike: i fundit në përmbysjen e komunizmit; i fundit në dënimin e diktaturës; i fundit në reforma; i fundit në NATO; i fundit në anëtarësimin në BE; i fundit në lëvizjen e lirë tej kufijve…

Dhe ju, nuk e hiqni, që nuk e hiqni triumfin nga fytyra e lumturuar!

E pranoj më së fundi që kjo letër më shumë se këshilla për zërin tuaj, ka shpjegimin e votës time, që natyrisht është kundër jush. 

Sa herë afroheshin votimet në atdhe, mua gjithnjë më vinte përfytyrimi i një skene nga filmi i Uudi Allenit, kur në një bankë dy banda, pa marrëveshje me njëra-tjetrën, befas nxjerrin njëkohësisht armët dhe urdhërojnë arkëtarët “Duart lart e nxirrni paratë!” Dhe këtë e bënin aq sinkron, sa krijohej një gjendje e nderë. Arkëtarët syçapëlyer e duarpërpjetë ndiqnin debatin se cilës bandë grabitëse duhet t’i dorëzonin paratë. Dhe në film, ashtu si në vendin tonë paskomunist, problemi u zgjidh me votime. U pyetën nëpunësit e bankës se nga cila bandë preferonin të vidheshin…

Është ekzaktësisht e njëjta pyetje që i është shtruar në tërë këto vite zgjedhësit shqiptar!

Unë gjithnjë kam qenë për bojkotin e plotë të votimeve, por ende ai pak patriotizëm më ka shtytur të mos e humb besimin se gjendja e këtyre dy dekadave do të marrë fund. Miqve të mi e farefisit tim u kam këshilluar të votojnë për Spartak Ngjelën. Do të ishte një humbje e madhe mungesa në kuvendin e ri e gojëtarisë dhe e karizmës së Ngjelës, urtësia e Zogajt, Gilman Bakallit, Mustafajt, Petro Koçit, Biberajt dhe gjithë atyre që në kundërshtim me perspektivat që mund t’ua bënin me sy, kundërshtuan diktatin, urdhrat ushtarake nga partia dhe marrëveshjet e dyshimta paraelektorale mes socialistëve dhe demokratëve. Ata u dhanë jetë të paktave ngjarje shpresëdhënëse që gjeneroi Kuvendi hileqar që sapo e mbylli siparin.

Por, në analizë të fundit, duke iu kthyer temës patriotike, pa vrer e urrejtje, shpreh bindjen se të flakësh tej Sali Berishën nga menaxhimi i halleve të Shqipërisë, do të jetë patriotizmi më i lartë i shqiptarëve. Dhe jo se kam besim se punët, pa të, do të rregullohen sa hap e mbyll sytë. Por dëbimi i Pal Mëlyshit të Demokracisë nga historia është hap i madh drejt mbarësisë.

----------

